# magnesium question



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

So I just took some magnesium 250mg by nature made and I was so anxious when I took it which is a typical response I get to medicine I take for the first time. I took it maybe 20min ago and am no longer anxious and sort of feel relaxed and a lot calmer. Am I having a placebo effect or does this stuff work that fast? Whichever the case I am glad because normally after I take medicine I am on edge and panicky for at least an hour afterward. Anyone else got results that fast from this stuff? I am not complaining whatever the case because it's way better that anxiety!


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Placebo effect? I highly doubt it. Magnesium has been extensively researched for its relaxation properties.

And yes it has had the same effect on me that quickly before. Did you take powder, capsules or tabs? Im switching from powder to capsules as I cant stand the taste of it. Makes me nauseous.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I took the tablets. I am pretty excited if I am not the only one to have such instant results because I have never gotten this sort of calming effect from anything but xanax and I absouletly hate taking xanax, so this is awesome. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I've always understood that you should also take Calcium along with Mg. They are supposed to go together, do a quick google check on it. I take a small amount of Mg. and Ca. at bedtime. It really does help to relax.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it's probably placebo, the majority of all minerals take a few weeks to start having a legitimate affect. keep taking it though, you will definitely benefit from it in the long run.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, I will continue to keep taking it. I have sublingual B that I will start up again tomorrow ( I slacked for a bit with it) and insitol that I bought a while back and only took 1 of lol I am ready to get off prescription meds and get better. I am about to start up therapy soon as well so I hope all these changes will be a step in the right direction. As for the comment about calcium I will add it soon, I have to take baby steps with pills because they freak me out so much. I could have gotten the calcium/mag mix but if I have any reactions to what I take I like to know what may have caused it so I opted not to get the combo. I am also thinking of getting Rhodiola Rosea soon.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

The magnesium works immediately for me. Since I don't take it every night, I know it's working quickly. Also, the calcium makes the magnesium relaxation feel much better. I have never had any problem with calcium, nor have I heard of anyone else with problems, since we get tons of it in milk, anyway.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Well since having dp I notice certain foods make my dp worse. It's like since getting this it has made me overly sensitive to everything. I mean lights affect it, food,temperature, even certain smells( like strong perfume and cigarettes) can increase my anxiety and make dp worse. Not sure if it's due to the fact that I am just afraid of things making it worse or if there is a reason, so I am careful with anything I take these days because what isn't really supposed to make a person freak out or have a reaction to I seem to be affected. Dp has made me a basket case lol. Now since I see magnesium is ok for me I will get some calcium this weekend. Anything to feel calmer I am willing to try at least once.


----------



## JonJen (Aug 2, 2009)

There's a good magnesium that I take which dissolves in water and has a lemon-lime taste. I like it -- but, magnesium has a nasty reputation for making you go to the toilet. Sure enough, don't take too much, or your whole body will suddenly be "relaxed" somewhere you didn't expect it. Take my warning.

I also think the suggestion to try a good Rhodiola is a solid one. The brand of therapeutic Rhodiola I take is Verde Botanica brand, or Mind Body and Spirit. I tried a couple of others, no luck. This one is a keeper. It combines well with magnesium.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I've bought the liquid magnesium citrate lemon-lime flavor before and it's sold as a laxative, so I get the benefits of both since I am borderline hypothyroid which causes bowel "stuffiness." I always liked the liquid mag. I forget the brand name.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Fun fact: A nocedo is the opposite of a placebo (and probably why you react poorly to new drugs).


----------

